
Twitter Considers Moving Its Headquarters To Brisbane - jamesjyu
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/13/twitter-considers-moving-its-headquarters-to-brisbane-ca/
======
jbail
I thought Australia first and then thought that's a bit random of a choice.
Brisbane, CA makes some more sense.

That said, I don't think they'll move. I think they're bluffing to get San
Francisco to throw some of those tax breaks their way. It'd really annoy
employees who just bought houses in expensive San Francisco so they wouldn't
need to commute, then being told they need to commute (or sell their house in
a bit of shaky real estate market and move down to Brisbane).

~~~
mikeryan
I doubt anyone would have to sell their home for a commute from SF to Brisbane
(its one town down and right off 101) at most they'd have to get a car.

That being said, I'd think staff would hate this idea in general.

~~~
jbail
I agree that you wouldn't _need_ to move. It would be tough to walk or bike to
work though.

~~~
bitskits
Company shuttle?

Several companies in the valley offer this (including mine).

------
AgentConundrum
It would have helped if the title had mentioned "Brisbane, California" rather
than just Brisbane. I clicked this thinking they were considering moving to
Australia for some random reason.

~~~
annajohnson
I agree... but for a totally different reason. I thought it was an incredibly
bad joke considering that Brisbane, Australia has just been hit by the worst
floods since 1974. The CBD and many suburbs are literally awash in water. It's
a national disaster: [http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/special-
reports/gallery-fn7...](http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/special-
reports/gallery-fn7kabp3-1225983022068?page=1) So... I was relieved to see the
piece had absolutely nothing to do with the plight of Brisbane, Australia!

